# ارحب بأى اسئله فى مجال صيانه ماكينات cnc



## محمود بن زغلول (18 فبراير 2010)

الحمد لله عندى خبره مجال صيانه الماكينات الرقميه وارحب بأى استفساارات


----------



## zamalkawi (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
من خبرتك، ما هي أهم أعطال ماكينة السي إن سي؟


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



محمود بن زغلول قال:


> الحمد لله عندى خبره مجال صيانه الماكينات الرقميه وارحب بأى استفساارات


يا غالي انا عندي ماكينة صينية 60*70 سم اسمهاsyhy و اريد تبديل محركها الصيني بواحد ايطالي ما هي الطريقة و اريد رأيك بما افعل مع العلم ان المحرك يعمل معي بدقة و لكن اريد ان يكون المحرك اقوى حتى اتمكن من حفر اشياء اقسى بدرجة من الخشب طبعا المنيوم و نحاس فقط


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (18 فبراير 2010)

بدايه اشكر لحضراتكم مشاركتكم معى 
بخصوص الاخ الذى سألنى عن اهم اعطال ماكينات cnc فاقول له واخبره ان اكثر الاعطال عاده تكون نتيجه الاستخدام الخاطئ للماكينه وعدم مراعاه اجراءات الصيانه الوقائيه الشهريه للماكينه فاهمال هذه الصيانه يقلل من عمر الماكينه وساعطيك نبذه عن اكثر الاعطال 
غالبا ما تكون بسبب عدم استقرار الكهرباء او ارتفاع درجه الحراره حول الماكينه او استخدام زيوت خاطئه غير الموصى بها من الشركه المصنعه او عدم تغيير قطع الغيار المطلوب تغيرها كل فتره زمنيه مثل بعض الفلاتر وغيره


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (19 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> يا غالي انا عندي ماكينة صينية 60*70 سم اسمهاsyhy و اريد تبديل محركها الصيني بواحد ايطالي ما هي الطريقة و اريد رأيك بما افعل مع العلم ان المحرك يعمل معي بدقة و لكن اريد ان يكون المحرك اقوى حتى اتمكن من حفر اشياء اقسى بدرجة من الخشب طبعا المنيوم و نحاس فقط


 _اخى ابو بحر اسعد الله ايامك بالنسبه لموضوع تبديل الموتور فهذا طريقته سهله ساخبرك عنها ان شاء الله _
_لكن اذا كانت ماكينتك تعمل بكامل كفائتها فلا انصحك بالتعديل فيها لانك تريد من ماكينتك ان تعمل فى الالمونيوم والنحاس بدلا من الخشب فقط اى انك تريد تريد رفع عزم الماكينه وهذا الامر يحتاج الى رفع امكانيات الموتور وجميع الاجزاء الميكانيكيه المتعلقه بالموتور كالفتيل وغيره فستجد نفسك التكلفه ارتفعت جدا فارى ان الاسهل ان تشترى اخرى امكانيتها مرتفعه اصلا اذا كانت ظروفك الماديه تسمح _


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



محمود بن زغلول قال:


> _اخى ابو بحر اسعد الله ايامك بالنسبه لموضوع تبديل الموتور فهذا طريقته سهله ساخبرك عنها ان شاء الله _
> _لكن اذا كانت ماكينتك تعمل بكامل كفائتها فلا انصحك بالتعديل فيها لانك تريد من ماكينتك ان تعمل فى الالمونيوم والنحاس بدلا من الخشب فقط اى انك تريد تريد رفع عزم الماكينه وهذا الامر يحتاج الى رفع امكانيات الموتور وجميع الاجزاء الميكانيكيه المتعلقه بالموتور كالفتيل وغيره فستجد نفسك التكلفه ارتفعت جدا فارى ان الاسهل ان تشترى اخرى امكانيتها مرتفعه اصلا اذا كانت ظروفك الماديه تسمح _


اخي محمود كلامك مية المية الماكينات الصينبة المخصصة للخشب هي جيدة جدا و لكن لا تحفر غير الخشب و الاشياء التي بقساوة الخشب فانا لا اغامر و احفر المنيوم و نحاس حتى لا تتأذى دقة الماكينة و شكرا لك 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## zamalkawi (19 فبراير 2010)

أخ محمد
شكرا جزيلا على الرد
هذا عن أسباب الأعطال
فماذا عن الأعطال نفسها؟


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (19 فبراير 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخ محمد
> شكرا جزيلا على الرد
> هذا عن أسباب الأعطال
> فماذا عن الأعطال نفسها؟[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## zamalkawi (25 فبراير 2010)

أنا أهتم بأعطال ال ball screw وأريد أن أسأل، هل يحدث تآكل بكثرة فيه
وإلى أي مدى تتأثر جودة المنتج بتآكله
وهل يمكن الاستمرار في الإنتاج رغم وجود تآكل به، أم أن الإنتاج يجب أن يتوقف إلى أن يتم الإصلاح
وكيف يتم تشخيص الأعطال الناتجة عن تآكله
ومتى "يجي" إجراء عمليات الصيانة فيه، ومتي "يجوز" التغاضي؟
أسئلة كثيرة، أعلم هذا
لكن سيكون كرم كبير منك إن أجبتني عليها كلها قدر استطاعتك


----------



## salah_design (26 فبراير 2010)

محمود بن زغلول قال:


> الحمد لله عندى خبره مجال صيانه الماكينات الرقميه وارحب بأى استفساارات


اخي الكريم اريد ان اسال هل عندك خلفية عن ماكنة precix
كندية الصنع فانا استخدم هذه الماكنة وعندي بعض المشاكل فيها


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (26 فبراير 2010)

[اخي الكريم اريد ان اسال هل عندك خلفية عن ماكنة precix
كندية الصنع فانا استخدم هذه الماكنة وعندي بعض المشاكل فيها
ليس عندى خبره بها لكن اخبرنى ما هى المشاكل التى تقابلك فقد اتمكن من مساعدتك


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (26 فبراير 2010)

أنا أهتم بأعطال ال ball screw وأريد أن أسأل، هل يحدث تآكل بكثرة فيه
وإلى أي مدى تتأثر جودة المنتج بتآكله
وهل يمكن الاستمرار في الإنتاج رغم وجود تآكل به، أم أن الإنتاج يجب أن يتوقف إلى أن يتم الإصلاح
وكيف يتم تشخيص الأعطال الناتجة عن تآكله
ومتى "يجي" إجراء عمليات الصيانة فيه، ومتي "يجوز" التغاضي؟
أسئلة كثيرة، أعلم هذا
لكن سيكون كرم كبير منك إن أجبتني عليها كلها قدر استطاعتك
اخى معذره على تأخرى فى الرد لكن بدايه اود ان اخبرك كيف تميز اذا كان العطل من ال ball scew ام لا
تسطيع ان تميز عطل ال ball screw من خلال صوت مرتفع فى حركه فى حركه المحور وهذا الصوت يكون منتظم قد يظهر مع بعض سرعات الحركه العاليه وقد لا يظهر مع سرعات اخرى .
لا شك انه يؤثر على جوده المنتج اذا كان فى مرحله متقدمه اما اذا كان فى اوله فقد لا يؤثر . 
اما بخصوص ايقاف الانتاج فى حاله ظهوره فهذا يتوقف على مدى ارتفاع الصوت فاذا كان الصوت مرتفع فهذا معناه ان التاكل كبير ولن تستطيع الاستمرارفى الانتاج .
لكن اريد ان اتأكد ما الذى جعلك تؤكد ان العطل من ال ball screw فقد يكون العطل من ال bearing او قد يكون من الموتور او من الكوبلن الموجود عند الموتور . قل لى ما هى الاعراض تحديدا حتى اميز العطل ونبدأ فى اصلاحه سويا


----------



## zamalkawi (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا أخ بن زغلول على الرد
في الواقع أنا لا أتحدث عن ماكينة معينة أو عطل معين
وإنما أسأل لأغراض بحثية
وأردت أن أعرف بعض المعلومات العملية
مجال البحث هو تشخيص الأعطال في ماكينات الإنتاج السي إن سي، 
وتحديدا أعطال ال ball screw والbearing والمجاري الدليلية
ولكن التركيز الأكبر على الball screw وتآكله
أشكرك مرة أخرى على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا أخ بن زغلول على الرد
في الواقع أنا لا أتحدث عن ماكينة معينة أو عطل معين
وإنما أسأل لأغراض بحثية
وأردت أن أعرف بعض المعلومات العملية
مجال البحث هو تشخيص الأعطال في ماكينات الإنتاج السي إن سي، 
وتحديدا أعطال ال ball screw والbearing والمجاري الدليلية
ولكن التركيز الأكبر على الball screw وتآكله
أشكرك مرة أخرى على المعلومات المفيدة
اخى جميل ان التقى بأحد يعمل فى هذا المجال وسيكون شرف كبير لى ان انضم اليك للمساعده فى بحثك هذا رقم هاتفى اذا اردت التواصل لان هناك بعض الاشياء لا استطيع ان اذكرها فى المنتدى


----------



## cadnet (27 فبراير 2010)

الاخ المهندس محمد المحترم 
احتاج مساعدة وانا في حيرة من امري
انتهيت من تصنيع ماكنة cnc وقمت بتصنيع جميع اجزاها من كنترول ولطاولة والمحركات التي صنعتها تعمل على 220 فولت
الامور مشت على احسن حال حتى بدات بتجربة على برنامج 
مشكلتي مع ماخ 3
سؤالي الاول هل يمكن ان ياتي برنامج ماخ 3 مظروب 
سؤالي الثاني عندما اشغل الماكنة على ماخ3 تتحرك بصورة صحيحة اي مثلا اذا اتحرك بتجاة X = 30 من اليمن احصل على X=30 سم وعند تحرك X=-30 اي عكس الباتجاه احصل على -30 
لكن عند تشغيل تعمل الماكنة بصورة طبيعية لكنها تبدا عند الرجوع باضافة مليم مع كل خطوة ذهاب واياب مهما كانت صغيرة او كبيرة تقوم باضافة مليم 
واكيد انت سيد العارفين معنها انحراف الرسم بل اذا تحسب على الف خطوة من G COD فان الراس بتجاة Z سوف يصدم باحد الاتجاهات وينكسر 
اتمنا ان تجد لي حل
رحم الله والديك


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى المحترم
بدايه انا اسمى محمود وليس محمد 
ثانيا انا انصحك بالاتى 
1- ان تشترى برنامج ماخ 3 اصلى فانا اعرف ان ثمنه ليس بغالى لانه قد تظهر عندك بعد المشاكل بسبب ان البرنامج غير اصلى 
2- ان تقوم باختبارات على مدى دقه الماكينه وتعرف ما قيمه الانحراف تحديدا ةتحاول تعويضه فى بارمتر الماكينه اذا كان سبب الانحراف هو الماكينه 
3- اود ان اعرف هل المواتير عندك جديده ام مستعمله وما هى انواعها لان هذا يؤثر بشكل مباشر على دقه الماكينه وبالتالى دقه المنتج
4-يجب ان تتأكد من نوع duct post الذى يخرج البرامج للماكينه لان هذا يتسبب فى مشاكل فى التشغيل ايضا


----------



## cadnet (28 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك يابش مهندس محمود على الجواب
بخصوص الماكنة قمت بتغيرعدة محركات وقمت ايضا بقلب اتجاة الحركة وقد اتضح لي بان الخطئ الحاصل من البرنامج واعتقد البرنامج خدعة اي كما قلت كي يدفعوا الناس لشرائة - للاسف لا يمكننة شرائة لعدم وجود طريقة تحويل المبلغ حتى لوكان المبلغ بسيط - وليس المشكلة مادية 
اما بخصوص المحركات فاني قمت بتحويرها بنفسي وهي محركات 240 فولت اعتيادية واجريت عليها بعض تحويرات وهي جيدة كونها قوية وتعطي القياسات بدقة 
الان اود ان اجربها على البرنامج فهل هناك نسخة مجربة يستطيع احد ان يدلني عليها
تحياتي


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (2 مارس 2010)

اشكرك يابش مهندس محمود على الجواب
بخصوص الماكنة قمت بتغيرعدة محركات وقمت ايضا بقلب اتجاة الحركة وقد اتضح لي بان الخطئ الحاصل من البرنامج واعتقد البرنامج خدعة اي كما قلت كي يدفعوا الناس لشرائة - للاسف لا يمكننة شرائة لعدم وجود طريقة تحويل المبلغ حتى لوكان المبلغ بسيط - وليس المشكلة مادية 
اما بخصوص المحركات فاني قمت بتحويرها بنفسي وهي محركات 240 فولت اعتيادية واجريت عليها بعض تحويرات وهي جيدة كونها قوية وتعطي القياسات بدقة 
الان اود ان اجربها على البرنامج فهل هناك نسخة مجربة يستطيع احد ان يدلني عليها
تحياتي
توجد عندى نسخه منسوخه من نسخه اصليه ممكن اعطيها لك اذا احببت


----------



## cadnet (2 مارس 2010)

الاستاذ محمود المحترم
هل تعرف ("BACKLASH") في برنامج في برنامج Mach3 
ماهو
وكيف يتم ضبطة
اتمنى استطيع ان احصل على نسخة مجربة من شخص له تجربة بحيث يكون متاكد من ان النسخة تعمل 
علما اني حملت النسخة الحديثة من الموقع وحصلت على ترخيص فعال للنسخة الحديثة ان احببت ان ارسل الرخصة سوف ارسلها 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بمزيد من تقدم والازدهار في عملك


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (5 مارس 2010)

الاستاذ محمود المحترم
هل تعرف ("BACKLASH") في برنامج في برنامج Mach3 
ماهو
وكيف يتم ضبطة
اتمنى استطيع ان احصل على نسخة مجربة من شخص له تجربة بحيث يكون متاكد من ان النسخة تعمل 
علما اني حملت النسخة الحديثة من الموقع وحصلت على ترخيص فعال للنسخة الحديثة ان احببت ان ارسل الرخصة سوف ارسلها 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بمزيد من تقدم والازدهار في عملك
انا اعرفه فى كنترول فانوك لكن ممكن احاول معك فى كنترول Mach3


----------



## cadnet (7 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل بش مهندس محمود المحترم
السلام عليكم 
اود ان تساعدني - بعد ان شغلت الماكنة حصل وان انقطعت الكهرباء في وسط العمل فكيف يمكنني ان اواصل العمل من النقطة التي توقفت فيها الماكنة - هل اعيد العمل من الاول ام هناك طريقة استطيع فيها العودة الى اخر خطوة قبل انقطاع الكهرباء علما انة بعد عودة الكهرباء امتسح جميع معلومات الخطوة الاخيرة 
ارجو الافادة مع شكر


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (8 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل بش مهندس محمود المحترم
السلام عليكم 
اود ان تساعدني - بعد ان شغلت الماكنة حصل وان انقطعت الكهرباء في وسط العمل فكيف يمكنني ان اواصل العمل من النقطة التي توقفت فيها الماكنة - هل اعيد العمل من الاول ام هناك طريقة استطيع فيها العودة الى اخر خطوة قبل انقطاع الكهرباء علما انة بعد عودة الكهرباء امتسح جميع معلومات الخطوة الاخيرة 
ارجو الافادة مع شكر
_وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته_
_توجد اكثر من طريقه لعمل هذا الامر لكن هذا يعتمد على امكانيات الماكينه لكن انا سأخبرك بطريقه تستطيع ان تقوم بها مهما كانت ماكينتك بسيطه_
_وهى ان حضرتك هتشوف ايه احداثياتك فى المحاور الثلاثه وستبدأ فى البحث عن هذه النقطه فى البرنامج ثم تقوم بمسح كل ما قبلها وتبدأ من عندها لكن لا تنسى تشغيل السبيندل قبل التشغيل مره اخرى._
_وياريت تطمنى وتقول لى وصلت لايه_


----------



## مستر_بودى (8 مارس 2010)

اخوانى انا كنت عند احد محلات عمل استيكرات التى تلصق على السيارات 

وجدت عندة مكينة تقوم بالرسم على الورق لها برنامج تعطى لة الصورة بصيغة jpg

والماكينة تبداء الرسم على الورق وتقوم بالتخريم

طلبى هوا اى احد عندة مثل هذا البرنامج ان يرفقة لى 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (8 مارس 2010)

اخوانى انا كنت عند احد محلات عمل استيكرات التى تلصق على السيارات 

وجدت عندة مكينة تقوم بالرسم على الورق لها برنامج تعطى لة الصورة بصيغة jpg

والماكينة تبداء الرسم على الورق وتقوم بالتخريم

طلبى هوا اى احد عندة مثل هذا البرنامج ان يرفقة لى 

وشكرا لكم
هذه تشبه البرامج التى ترسم صورتك على التورته لكن للاسف لا اعرف ما هو هذا البرنامج


----------



## yassour (31 مارس 2010)

عندى مشكله فى ماكينة سى ان سى


----------



## yassour (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من فضلكم عندى مشكله فى ماكينة سى ان سى 
المشكله هى انى عندما اعطى الماكينه امر شغل تشتغل بشكل ممتاز و بعد وقت قصير يقف الاسبندل عن الدوران لكن الماكينه ما تزال تكمل تنفيذ الامر اى ينكسر السن طبعا نتيجه لوقوف الدوران اما الحركه فهى شغاله كما امرتها
و عند قراءة الشاشه الموجوده بجانب الماكينه frequancy اقرأ oc-3 و اجدها تعمل فلاش اى هذه القراءه تولع و تطفى و لو تركت الماكينه بضع دقائق و اعدت تشغيلها تشتغل تانى و بعد مده تعمل نفس المشكله لو سمحتم اريد مساعدة اهل الخبرة الذين يرجون من الله الجزاء
انا بصراحه و من غير اى خبره شاكك فى الشربون ده رايى لو ممكن يقرب التفكير شويه 
و شكرا


----------



## ammar-kh (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير ا على تخصيص جزء من وقتك الثمين للاجابة على اسئلتنا
قرات الموضوع كلمة -كلمة و استفدت منه
عندي سؤال و الله اخجل ان اساله و كن احب ان اعرف معلومة بسيطة عن البرنامج قبل ان اتعلمه من الثقات
برنامج *Mach3
؟؟؟
هل هو كالماستر كام و الارت كام اي لانشاء برامج الجي كود ؟
ام لبرمجة الماكينة اي يدخل في تصنيع الماكينة و التحكم بها
شكرا سلفا 

*


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز 
بدايه اود ان الفت انتباهك الى انك لا تخجل ابدا من السؤال عن اى شئ لا تعلمه لانك ان خجلت ان تسأل فلن تتعلم ابدا كما قال العلماء يضيع العلم بين الحياء والكبر وقالوا ايضا من لم يتجرع ذل التعلم ساعه تجرع مراره الجهل طوال عمره هذا بالاضافه الى اننا اخوه فلا ينبغى ان نخجل من بعض 
اجابه على سؤالك بخصوص برنامج Mach3 فهذا البرنامج هو برنامج المانى ويستخدم فى تصنيع الماكينات والتحكم مثل كنترول فانوك وسيمينز وهو ايضا يستخدم الجى كود مثل الفانوك


----------



## yassour (4 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*اخى العزيز محمود بن زغلول
من فضلكم عندى مشكله فى ماكينة سى ان سى 
المشكله هى انى عندما اعطى الماكينه امر شغل تشتغل بشكل ممتاز و بعد وقت قصير يقف الاسبندل عن الدوران لكن الماكينه ما تزال تكمل تنفيذ الامر اى ينكسر السن طبعا نتيجه لوقوف الدوران اما الحركه فهى شغاله كما امرتها
و عند قراءة الشاشه الموجوده بجانب الماكينه frequancy inverterاقرأ oc-3 و اجدها تعمل فلاش اى هذه القراءه تولع و تطفى و لو تركت الماكينه بضع دقائق لا تشتغل اما ان اعدت تشغيلها بعد شاعتين او ثلاثه تشتغل تانى و بعد مده تعمل نفس المشكله لو سمحتم اريد مساعدة اهل الخبرة الذين يرجون من الله الجزاء
انا بصراحه و من غير اى خبره شاكك فى الشربون ده رايى لو ممكن يقرب التفكير شويه 
و شكرا*​


----------



## yassour (4 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخى العزيز م/ محمد بن اسماعيل
من فضلكم عندى مشكله فى ماكينة سى ان سى 
المشكله هى انى عندما اعطى الماكينه امر شغل تشتغل بشكل ممتاز و بعد وقت قصير يقف الاسبندل عن الدوران لكن الماكينه ما تزال تكمل تنفيذ الامر اى ينكسر السن طبعا نتيجه لوقوف الدوران اما الحركه فهى شغاله كما امرتها
و عند قراءة الشاشه الموجوده بجانب الماكينه frequancy inverterاقرأ oc-3 و اجدها تعمل فلاش اى هذه القراءه تولع و تطفى و لو تركت الماكينه بضع دقائق لا تشتغل اما ان اعدت تشغيلها بعد شاعتين او ثلاثه تشتغل تانى و بعد مده تعمل نفس المشكله لو سمحتم اريد مساعدة اهل الخبرة الذين يرجون من الله الجزاء
انا بصراحه و من غير اى خبره شاكك فى الشربون ده رايى لو ممكن يقرب التفكير شويه 
و شكرا​*


----------



## yassour (4 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخى العزيز محمود بن زغلول
من فضلكم عندى مشكله فى ماكينة سى ان سى 
المشكله هى انى عندما اعطى الماكينه امر شغل تشتغل بشكل ممتاز و بعد وقت قصير يقف الاسبندل عن الدوران لكن الماكينه ما تزال تكمل تنفيذ الامر اى ينكسر السن طبعا نتيجه لوقوف الدوران اما الحركه فهى شغاله كما امرتها
و عند قراءة الشاشه الموجوده بجانب الماكينه frequancy inverterاقرأ oc-3 و اجدها تعمل فلاش اى هذه القراءه تولع و تطفى و لو تركت الماكينه بضع دقائق لا تشتغل اما ان اعدت تشغيلها بعد شاعتين او ثلاثه تشتغل تانى و بعد مده تعمل نفس المشكله لو سمحتم اريد مساعدة اهل الخبرة الذين يرجون من الله الجزاء
انا بصراحه و من غير اى خبره شاكك فى الشربون ده رايى لو ممكن يقرب التفكير شويه 
و شكرا​*


----------



## yassour (5 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*الى الاخ محمود
من فضلكم عندى مشكله فى ماكينة سى ان سى 
المشكله هى انى عندما اعطى الماكينه امر شغل تشتغل بشكل ممتاز و بعد وقت قصير يقف الاسبندل عن الدوران لكن الماكينه ما تزال تكمل تنفيذ الامر اى ينكسر السن طبعا نتيجه لوقوف الدوران اما الحركه فهى شغاله كما امرتها
و عند قراءة الشاشه الموجوده بجانب الماكينه frequancy inverter اقرأ oc-3 و اجدها تعمل فلاش اى هذه القراءه تولع و تطفى و لو تركت الماكينه بضع دقائق و اعدت تشغيلها تشتغل تانى و بعد مده تعمل نفس المشكله لو سمحتم اريد مساعدة اهل الخبرة الذين يرجون من الله الجزاء

و شكرا*​


----------



## yassour (5 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخ محمود 
لقد ارسلت اليكم سؤال عن الماكينه cncو لم تردو عليا برجاء الرد لو تكرمتم


----------



## abo_slaim (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي العزيز 

هل باستطاعتك حل مشاكل تحكمات السيمنز وهل تستطيع صيانة البارامترات ولوحات البي ال سي


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أبريل 2010)

abo_slaim قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي العزيز
> 
> هل باستطاعتك حل مشاكل تحكمات السيمنز وهل تستطيع صيانة البارامترات ولوحات البي ال سي



أخي أنا لي بعض المعرفة بمتحكمات ريكسروت، ولكن لو عندك سؤال محدد في زيمنس ربما أستطيع مساعدتك


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (7 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​*
*اخى العزيز محمود بن زغلول**
من فضلكم عندى مشكله فى ماكينة سى ان سى 
المشكله هى انى عندما اعطى الماكينه امر شغل تشتغل بشكل ممتاز و بعد وقت قصير يقف الاسبندل عن الدوران لكن الماكينه ما تزال تكمل تنفيذ الامر اى ينكسر السن طبعا نتيجه لوقوف الدوران اما الحركه فهى شغاله كما امرتها
و عند قراءة الشاشه الموجوده بجانب الماكينه frequancy inverterاقرأ oc-3 و اجدها تعمل فلاش اى هذه القراءه تولع و تطفى و لو تركت الماكينه بضع دقائق لا تشتغل اما ان اعدت تشغيلها بعد شاعتين او ثلاثه تشتغل تانى و بعد مده تعمل نفس المشكله لو سمحتم اريد مساعدة اهل الخبرة الذين يرجون من الله الجزاء
 انا بصراحه و من غير اى خبره شاكك فى الشربون ده رايى لو ممكن يقرب التفكير شويه 
كلامك مش مسهل على انى اعرف حل المشكله لو مصنعك فى القاهره انا ممكن اعمل لحضرتك زياره*​


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي العزيز 

هل باستطاعتك حل مشاكل تحكمات السيمنز وهل تستطيع صيانة البارامترات ولوحات البي ال سي
السلام عليكم
بخصوص الكنترول انا ممكن افيدك فى كنترول فانوك كويس جدا واعرف البارمتر بتاعه كويس جدا 
اما بالنسبه لسيمينز فانا ما اشتغلتش عليه قبل كدا لكن قل لى ما هى مشكلتلك ممكن اقدر اساعدك


----------



## abo_slaim (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم 

انا الان بعيد عن موقع العمل وعند العودة لارض الوطن لنا عودة


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (8 أبريل 2010)

انا الان بعيد عن موقع العمل وعند العودة لارض الوطن لنا عودة
اسال الله ان يردك سالما غانما الى اهلك وبلدك 
انا فى انتظار عودتك وهذا ايميلى الشخصى اذا احببت ان تراسلنى 
[email protected]


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (19 أبريل 2010)

*معايره الماكينه*

هل تعرفون كيف تعايرون ماكينتكم وما هى الدقه المسموح بها فى ماكينتك ؟


----------



## MR_ENGINEER2980 (1 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم 
لدينا ماكينة cnc صناعة برازيلية romi 760
والماكينة في حالة توقف عن العمل منذ ثلالثة سنوات والاَن نحاول تشغيلها ولكنها لا تتقبل الأوامر وتظهر لدينا الرسائل التالية
tool magazine home failure
open the operator's door
بالاضافة الى ظهور الاختصارات التالية تحت هذه الرسائل
alm rmt dgn
فما رأيك أخي الكريم
مع خالص احترامي


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (20 أغسطس 2010)

سامحونى على طول فتره غيابى بسبب الزواج
المشكله الموجوده فى ماكينتك سهله ان شاء الله وهى معناها ان حامل العده ليس فى مكانه الصحيح او هناك مشكله فى كابلات المستشعرات . لكن فى رايى الشخصى ان الموضوع يكمن فى قدرتكم على التعامل مع برمجتها وعلى الكنترول الخاص بها هذا رقم هاتفى 0100225563 وهذا ايميلى الخاص ارسل نوع الكنترول او اتصل بى وقد نستطيع حل المشكله بالهاتف [email protected]


----------



## himaro (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي برنامج جديد اسمة bobcad كل اللي عايز اعرفة ازاي اربط بينة وبين ماكينة cnc 
اكيد ح احتاج لل post prossesor fill 
اوك انا جيبتة بس مش عارف احطة فين
اريد ان اعرف كيفية الربط بين البرنامج والماكينة
واشكرك بشدة


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (21 أغسطس 2010)

اعرف هذا البرنامج وهو يستخدم غالبا فى الماكينات ال 2D مثل الواير وغيره و ال post يوضع غالبا فى C داخل ملفات البرنامج التى تم تسطيبها لو تعثرت كلمينى على التليفون


----------



## ELMAWINY (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
مهندس محمود 
عندنا ماكينه تقطيع زجاج الماكينه كانت بترسم الاسطمبه وتحول الرسمه الى جىكود 
حاليا الماكينه ترسم ولكن عند الرسم لايفتح برنامج الرسم اوتوكاد لرؤيه الرسمه 
فهل لديك اى معلومات لمعرفه ماهو السبب 
مع العلم بأن البارامتر مطابقه لما هو وارد فى كاتلوج الماكينه 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
سؤالك مش موضح لى المشكله بالظبط لكن يبدو انها مشكله سوفت وير لو سمحت اخبرنى بموديل الماكينه وموقعها على الانترنت حتى اتمكن من حل مشكلتك


----------



## احمد المصرى (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اخد دورات فى صيانة ماكينات cnc 
ارجو باقتراح باسماء الدورات والاماكن اللى بتديها


----------



## خالد بجقو (1 فبراير 2011)

*ممكن مساعدة*

ارجو تزويدي بمرجع في مجال صيانة الات cnc ان تكرمت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mappa (2 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يعطيك العافية ممكن تدلني على شركات حقيقية وليسة وهمية تبيع اجهزة cnc في السعودية 
واذا ما كان في اي شركة في الجوار من اي دولة يعني 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## علي الصغيرات (11 فبراير 2011)

mappa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله يعطيك العافية ممكن تدلني على شركات حقيقية وليسة وهمية تبيع اجهزة cnc في السعودية
> واذا ما كان في اي شركة في الجوار من اي دولة يعني
> وجزاك الله خير




ايش المقاس الذي تريده


----------



## a7_lionheart (15 فبراير 2011)

اخي عندي مشكلة مع ماكينة cnc صينية جديدة وهي كلما اجهز الرسومات على الارت كام بالميلي متر واصدرها الى الآلة تتعرف عليها الآلة بالسانتي متر اي بدل ان تسير 5 مم تسير 5 سم هل لديك حل لهذه المشكله واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## eng_mass (13 مارس 2011)

انا عندى مشكلة فى ماكينة سى ان سى
بس دى ماكينة انا اللى عاملها كا ميكانيكا
وجبت مواتير استبر والدرايف الخاص بيها
بس عندى مشكلة مع برنامج
الماك 3 لانه بعد فترة من الشغل يقوم الكومبيوتر بارسال اشارات غريبه للدرايف ده كان قبل ما اشغل الاينيبل بالدرايف
بس بعد ما شغلت الاينيبل بدأ ينطفىء الدرايف عند حدوث هذه المشكلة نظرا لان الاينيبل بدأ يصل اليه هذه الاشارات
وهذه الاشارات تستمر لمد ثوانى قليله ثم تختفى ولكن طبعا بيكون الاحداثيات اتغيرت
والمشغوله باظت مع العلم ان دقة الماكينة عاليه جدابس المشكلة عندى فى الفترة اللى بيهيس فيها البرنامج دى
وبرده جربت اكتر من نسخه للماك 3


----------



## ahmed elhlew (14 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل بارك اللة فيك


----------



## محمودالخضري (15 مارس 2011)

أريد حل لصيانة ماكينة cncفرايز نوعهاcancinatacve500


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ ماسس ارجو منك استبدال جهاز الكمبيوتر نفسه لان العيب عندك من اللوحة الرئيسية

واستخدم جهاز بلوحة رئيسية نوع جيد ولتكن نوع انتل أقصد الرقائق على اللوحة تكون انتل

وان شاء الله ينضبط عمل البرنامج والماكينه


----------



## عصام حمامي (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم
أنا أرسم بواسطة الأوتوكاد و أريد معرفة كيفية تنزيل الرسم على مخارط أو فرائز cnc
و هل من شروط يجب توافرها في الرسم قبل تشغيله
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طه عبد الله بلال (20 مارس 2011)

لدي ماكينات cnc صينية عند تشغيلها تقوم بعمل خطوط انا لم ادرجها في الرسم او الشكل المراد صنعه 
الصورة توضح ذلك الصورة 1 للشكل السليم و الصورة 2 للخط الغير مرغوب فيه 
حدث هذا لي من قبل تقوم الماكنة بادراج هذه الخطوط ثم تعطل driver -و dsp handel 
فقمت باحضار هذه القطع من الصين ولكن بعد 10 ايام حدث نفس المشكل 
ارجو الافادة من فضلك و شكرا


----------



## طه عبد الله بلال (20 مارس 2011)

لدي ماكينات cnc صينية عند تشغيلها تقوم بعمل خطوط انا لم ادرجها في الرسم او الشكل المراد صنعه 
حدث هذا لي من قبل تقوم الماكنة بادراج هذه الخطوط ثم تعطل driver -و dsp handel 
فقمت باحضار هذه القطع من الصين ولكن بعد 10 ايام حدث نفس المشكل 
ارجو الافادة من فضلك و شكرا


----------



## saber elbanna (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم دمتم في تمام العافيه ان شاء الله 
سؤال للاخ محمود بن زغلول من فضلك في مكنة حفر علي الخشب صيني من حيث الاعطال ساعات بتقري الرسم مرتين او تخترف يعني وساعات بتقف عن العمل خالص اريد ان اعرف كيفية اعادة التوجيه او لو في كتيب لهاذا الموضوع او من ذوي الخبره يشرح لنا كيفية البرمجه وشكرا علي فكره هي 3x يو اس بي وشغال علي برنامج الارت كام وفي شخص عندنا في البلده ياتي ويمسك بالهاند التابع للميكنه ويكتب فيه بعض الرموز ثم تعمل بفضل الله ولعدم القدره من حين لاخر علي التكلفه الكبيره لهذا اود ان اعرف بعون الله ثم عونكم ماذا يكتب علي الهاند الخاص بالميكنه هذا الشخص ولكم جزيل الشكر
*​


----------



## saber elbanna (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم دمتم في تمام العافيه ان شاء الله 
سؤال للاخ محمود بن زغلول من فضلك في مكنة حفر علي الخشب صيني من حيث الاعطال ساعات بتقري الرسم مرتين او تخترف يعني وساعات بتقف عن العمل خالص اريد ان اعرف كيفية اعادة التوجيه او لو في كتيب لهاذا الموضوع او من ذوي الخبره يشرح لنا كيفية البرمجه وشكرا علي فكره هي 3x يو اس بي وشغال علي برنامج الارت كام وفي شخص عندنا في البلده ياتي ويمسك بالهاند التابع للميكنه ويكتب فيه بعض الرموز ثم تعمل بفضل الله ولعدم القدره من حين لاخر علي التكلفه الكبيره لهذا اود ان اعرف بعون الله ثم عونكم ماذا يكتب علي الهاند الخاص بالميكنه هذا الشخص ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## الطموح دوما (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز عندي عطلين الئول عندي برنامج ارت كام 9 ميضهر رسمت 3d فقط عند برمجت رسمه او شغله جاهزه والثاني عله ارت كام 2011 ميعمل خزن للتول باث بتمنه الااقي الجواب عندك مع فائق شكري لجهودك


----------



## ابراهيم شندى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى انا اعمل فى مصنع للرخام يستخدم تقنيه الwater jrt stream فى القطع والرسم وغيره وطبعا باستخدام السى ان سى فانا مهندس ميكانيكا وطبعا الحمد لله اعلم باعطال الميكانيكا كالتسريب وزياده الضغوط وخلافه لكن ما وجدته اننى لابد من معرفه السى ان سى للماكينات وكيفيه التشغيل لمعرفه ما يقوم بعمله العامل حتى لايفعل شى يؤذى الماكينه بدون علمى وهؤلاء كفره يعنى جنسيات مختلفه فارجو النصيحه واين اجد معرفه السى ان سى لانه كلما يقف البرنامج او شىء ما يقوموا بالاتصال بالصين او ايطاليا وعندما اقرا التقارير اجد ها سهله ارجوك افيدنى اين اتعلم السى ان سى الخاص بمثل هذه الماكينات اسف على الاطاله


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks 4 u


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرررررا


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## احمد_الحوري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

la;,,,ddddddddddddd


----------



## ايمن هلال (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*عندى مشكلة كبيرة جدا على ماكينة cnc عند اخراج الجى كود من برنامج الكام يكون بشكل سليم جاد
عندما يتم قراء البرنامج على الماكينة وارد فى اى سطر يحدث ان الماكينة تزود اى اشارة غير اشارات cnc ممكن تكسر القلم او تتلف الشغلة ارجو الافادة..شكرا*


----------



## ايمن هلال (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*عندى مشكلة كبيرة جدا على ماكينة cnc عند اخراج الجى كود من برنامج الكام يكون بشكل سليم جاد
عندما يتم قراء البرنامج على الماكينة وارد فى اى سطر يحدث ان الماكينة تزود اى اشارة غير اشارات cnc ممكن تكسر القلم او تتلف الشغلة ارجو الافادة..شكرا*​


----------



## سامح عبدالغفار (7 يونيو 2012)

الاخ الكريم امللك ماكينة صينى لا اعرف نوعها المهم انها تعمل بمواتر ac servo والمواتير قوية جدا ولكن يوجد مشكلة انه عند عمل الدورانات يوجد رجة او رعشة فلا يخرج الشغل ناعم 
قمت بتغير البلى مطابقة التروس ببعضها وعلاج اى مشكلة ميكانيكية لم يتبقى الا السوفت وير وهى ضبط باراميترز الدرايفرات علما بان نوع الدرفرات هى EPS2l_EN_20110419 علما بانى املك مانيوال الدريفر
فبرجاء افيدونى


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (14 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اشكر لك يا اخي مبادرتك في تقديم المساعده
و اعتذر ان سؤالي ممكن يكون خارج الموضوع و لكني ادعوا الله ان اجد اجابته عندك
لقد بدات في تصميم هيكل لماكينة محليةالصنع و ادعوا الله ان يوفقني لذلك
المشكله عندي في شراء المواتير و الدريفرات فيه جديد صيني و مستعمل اوربي
و انا محتار بينهم
و مشكلتي هي ان تخصصي ميكانيكا و خبرتي في مجال الالكترونيات محدود
احتاج مساعدتك في شراء المواتير والدريفرات و كمان موضوع التوافق بينهم


----------



## بلال زبيب (21 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الفاضل محمود عساك بالف خير 
مشاكلي ومشاكل مكيناتي كبيره قد لا تتسع صفحات المنتدى لطرحها وشرحها 
وفقك الله ودمت في رعايته


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

هو ده الشغل الصح​


----------



## بلال زبيب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم الأخ الكريم وفقك الله لما فيه خير للجميع ودمت في رعاية الله


----------



## medooo20005 (3 فبراير 2013)

انا عند مكينة نزعها syhy والمشكلة عندي فى موتور servo panasonic بتاع محور z عندما اعطيه امر بالطلوع او النزول المكنة مثلا فى الطلوع بططلع وترجع تنزل ثانى تقريبا 1 مم وده بيخلى الشغل عندى فى مطبات لان المكينة وهى شعالة الموتور بيرفع الملى وينزل تلقائيا وجرب افصل الوتور واحرك العمود بيدى وانا موصله على الدرايف العمود بيلف معا حاجة بسيطة ثم يرجع يرد تانى


----------



## أنس ناجى (13 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب*​


----------



## abdelhakam mostafa (16 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لو سمحت ياباشمهندس ممكن استفسار بسيط من حضرتك . انا ناوى اشترىمكنة cnc طبلية 8 راس مواتير سيرفو سرعتها 24000 والطبلية هى اللى بتتحرك والناس قالتلى ان حركة الطبلية مش كويسة مع العلم انى هستخدمها فى الحفر على الخشب . عاوز اعرف من حضرتك مدى تأثير حركة الطبلية فى المستقبل على المكنة وتنصحنى اشتريها ام لا هى سعرها 120 الف جنيه مصرى


----------



## Ali700 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز شكرا على هذا المجهود المبارك اعزك الله في فائده امتنا الاسلاميه
اخي العزيز اشتريت ماكنه سي ان سي صينية قمت بعملية التشغيل كل شي سليم ولم يحدث شي لكن عندما اردت العودة بالمحاور الى نقطة الزيرو كل المحاور انطلقت الى المكان اي نقطة الصفر لكن المحور الذي لم يعمل بصوره صحيحه هو محور z حيث احدث مشكله كبيرة انطلقه الى ما لا نهاية حيث انكسرت القاعدة التي يستند عليها اللمت سويج والان بعد ما تم اصلاح القاعدة اعطي الامر الى محور z ينتقل الى مكان غير محدد ويقوم باطفاء الماكنه اطفاء اضطراري وينظر بوجود خطر ارجوا منك اخي توضيح هذا العطل واسبابه وكيف يمكن معالجة 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## Ali700 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز شكرا على هذا المجهود المبارك اعزك الله في فائده امتنا الاسلاميه
اخي العزيز اشتريت ماكنه سي ان سي صينية قمت بعملية التشغيل كل شي سليم ولم يحدث شي لكن عندما اردت العودة بالمحاور الى نقطة الزيرو كل المحاور انطلقت الى المكان اي نقطة الصفر لكن المحور الذي لم يعمل بصوره صحيحه هو محور z حيث احدث مشكله كبيرة انطلقه الى ما لا نهاية حيث انكسرت القاعدة التي يستند عليها اللمت سويج والان بعد ما تم اصلاح القاعدة اعطي الامر الى محور z ينتقل الى مكان غير محدد ويقوم باطفاء الماكنه اطفاء اضطراري وينظر بوجود خطر ارجوا منك اخي توضيح هذا العطل واسبابه وكيف يمكن معالجة 
 مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ارجو المساعده بالسرعه الممكنه ​


----------

